# Let's SEE Your 2011 Additions



## Jill

It was a good year for us in horses! We have four new additions this year. Three homemade keepers and a really special new boy. I'll show you mine and hope you'll show us yours!!!

Pictured in order of "arrival" into my world:

*WFM's Divine Destiny**, a/k/a "Divine"*, a National Champion / Res. National Grand Champion / Halter HOF sired triple Buckeroo double dilute pinto. She may be my favorite foal we've ever had... if not, it's about a tie with Cover Girl, who is her maternal sister:





*WFM's Designer Destiny**, a/k/a Design*, another triple Buckeroo bred double dilute pinto filly sired by our National Champion / Res. National Grand Champion, Halter Hall of Fame Destiny. I think she just is getting nicer and nicer!







*WFM's Delightfully Dun**, a/k/a "Delight"*, a double Buckeroo bred double dilute with dun factor -- she reminds me so much of her dam, Bomb Shell while a the same time being undeniably DunIT's daughter... and I think she sports the dirt to try and mimic her pinto BFF's (above):






Then last, but not least, unless you want to whip out a ruler, is our new BOY, *Erica's Can't Take My Eyes Off You**, a/k/a "Squirt"*, a Double bred Rowdy ("Taker" x "Angel Eyes") 3x National Champion, Grand & Supreme Champion and AMHA Honor Roll 2yo stallion who is proudly co-owned with our good friend, Erica. I think she gave this guy a perfectly fitting name, but can't hold that out as an impartial opinion any longer now that I'm his co-mom. As I understand it, Squirt thinks he's a bit bigger than his actual 28.75" of self.






_*So, what exciting additions did 2011 bring to your herd? Please share!!! *_


----------



## topnotchminis

Love your additions Jill. 

Here is my new addition 

Erica's Tanquery of WF

I love this boy so much!

Who knows 2011 is not yet over. maybe 1 more?lol


----------



## Jill

Tank is such a beautiful boy


----------



## chandab

I bought one new mare this year. And, my computer crashed and she's now very fuzzy, so I only have one picture available and its not great.

Here's Baybe:


----------



## eagles ring farm

We bought 1 mare this year (and sold 1 mare)

Cedar Fields Awesome Coco Chanel

2009 Solid Bay mare

Cross Country Call me Awesome x JTR Little Sarah

she's a Lazy N Redboy grandaughter on top






Bring on those new additions for us all to see!!


----------



## topnotchminis

Jill said:


> Tank is such a beautiful boy



Thank you. We think he is pretty special.


----------



## targetsmom

Love your mare Lori - she is paternal half sister to our mare Mira, Max's dam.

We bought one mare this year: 3 year old Buckeye WCF Last Dance, a FWF Little Wardance daughter. She is currently being trained here for .... everything!

I will use a photo provided by Getitia since most folks are posting non-fuzzy pics!


----------



## Jill

Oh, lots of wonderful shopping results



Love them all


----------



## eagles ring farm

Thank you Mary . I remember seeing Mira when we first got Coco in the summer she is such a pretty mare.

Everyones new ones are just beautiful

Bring on some more


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis

First we added

Lil Butt Blazing Glory "Glory"

AMHR Chestnut Pinto Mare

(in foal to Doc for 2012)











And then the most recent we added:

Cedar Fields Duke's Lil Duchess "Duchess"

AMHA/AMHR Black Pinto Filly


----------



## SHANA

I have to many new miniature or shetland pony additions(not counting homebred foals) to post pictures but you can see photos on my website. My new additions are:

Almost Dazzlin Midnight Madness SPH ASPC 2011 colt

WHF Captavation's Guardian ASPC/AMHR stallion

Eagle Ridge Spirit Of The Wind ASPC/AMHR mare

Van Lo's Hard On The Hart ASPC/AMHR mare

Cross Countrys New Kid In Town AMHA/AMHR stallion(use to own him and sold him but bought him back)

B.A.R.G's Little Charmer AMHR mare

Lucky Harts Shah Nell AMHR mare

Shauneys Halluva Lucky Gal AMHA/AMHR mare(use to own, sold at 2 but bought her back)

Sarabeaus Willow AMHR mare

DKA Rowdys Nelly AMHR mare

Spots Rowdy Phoenix SPH 2011 AMHR colt out of DKA Rowdys Nelly(has since been sold)

Misty Moon Copys Lil Bit AMHR mare(has since been sold)


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Well if we are including our homebred new additions, then we have quite a few!

These are our for sure keepers but may keep a few others too:

Maple Hollows Electric Magic A/R Buckskin Filly sired by MT, our National Top Ten Get of Sire and National Top Ten producing son of Alvadars Double Destiny, and out of Electra, our daughter of Lucky Four Blue Heritage






Maple Hollows Dusted By Magic A/R Palomino Filly sired by MT and out of Dusty, our granddaughter of Rowdy






Maple Hollows Dreamin Of Magic A/R Palomino FIlly sired by MT and out of Callie, our granddaughter of Bond Dynamo






Maple Hollows All That N More A/R Bay Appaloosa Filly sired by Monte, our National Champion, Res. National Champion, and Multiple Top Ten stallion and producer of the same, and out of Chippy, our stunning appy mare.






Maple Hollows Doya Believe N Magic A/R Bay Pinto Filly sired by MT and out of Susan, our National Top Ten Produce of Dam and National Top Ten producing granddaughter of L & D Scout and Buckeroo. This filly was part of both our Get of Sire and Produce of Dam Top Ten entries.






Will have to continue in another post.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Sort of new addition (Mom owned but I bought from her so same farm



) Carrie A Snowflake A/R Palomino mare, most likely open for 2012 as she was one injured when we were hit by a tornado in July, she had a 9 inch stick shoved in her hip next to her rectum and is just lucky to be alive!






Kaycee Freckles Playgirl A/will hardship R Red Roan Sabino Overo mare, heavy GMB breeding. Also was injured in storm with a fully severed tendon in a hind leg, had surgery and is doing great and also miraculously still in foal for 2012 to MT.






Lakeview Farm Chloe A/R Smokey Black Buckeroo granddaughter and great granddaughter of Komokos Little King Supreme, bred to ASPC/AMHR stallion for 2012.






Little Kings Frosty Fawn A/R Cremello daughter of Johnstons Gold Boy. Bred to a Buckeroo son for 2012.






Jandts Wanna Pimples A/R Bay Appaloosa daughter of Jandts Precious Pimples, open for 2012 and arriving spring 2012.






Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo A/R Black Appaloosa Stallion, National Champion, Res. National Champion, and Multiple Top Tens (first attached pic)

Hobbit Hills Shes All That A/R Bay Appaloosa Mare, bred to Monte for 2012 and came in foal with All That N More (above) (second attached pic)

Oops almost forgot one: Little Kings Remmington A/R Perlino stallion, sired by Little Kings Buckeroo Renaissance (Buckeroo son) and out of an AMHA/AMHR/ASPC linebred GMB mare, Gold Kings Toy Princess (3rd attached pic)

Also picked up two new mares today but no pictures yet:

BPF The Divine Major Brewers Miss Em A/R Black granddaughter of Brewers Orion Major (Orion son) and bred to snowcap appy stallion

Magic Mans Lollipop A/R Black daughter of LTDs Magic Man and also bred to snowcap appy.

I think those are all of our 2011 additions


----------



## Tremor

Oh Melinda, I am dreaming to be able to see some of your horses in person one day. For the past two hours I've been trying to choose between three of your stallions for a possible future breeding. Its so hard! Each has their pros and their cons! I can't choose if I like Remmy the most or Monte!

I may just have to buy two mares just to breed to both of them! Or maybe just two babies.

Talk to me in 3-5 years. LOL!


----------



## PaintNminis

I love Everyones New Additions!





I have been Very BAD this Year!








_These are just the Ones that are Fully Paid for and here_

Desert Realms Lady Sardonyx - aka: "Nyx"

2011 AMHA/AMHR Seal Brown Filly, Who was born here in May






Desert Realms (Still need a name) - aka: "Toph"

2011 AMHA/AMHR (Pending) Gray Filly (Born Black), Our Official 2011 "Keeper"






Then I was Fortunate Enough to Acquire from Lori (Magic on the Forum)

Magic Mist Treasure of Bonsai - aka: "Treasure"

2004 AMHA/AMHR Palomino Mare 33.75" In Foal to Erica's StreakN for Bucks






Then This is my NEWEST Addition











I bought him from Kitty at Zypher Woods Farm! I had been Drooling Over him since 2009 and Finally was Able to Call him Mine!

_Introducing_

Zypher Woods Cash Money - aka: "Money"

2009 AMHA/AMHR Bay Pinto Stallion 27" Inches Tall!

He is Currently in California with John Stacy

and Will be Shown in Sr Halter Stallions 28" and Under


----------



## supaspot

three new mares for me

meadowinds indys high hopes

shadel painted sioux

slaneyrose cascade of silver


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures

Beautiful new additions everyone! Congratulations to all of you



Jill and Maple Hollow, I'm specially fond of your new stallions.

Counting the two homebred fillies born this year that we've kept back, we have three new 2011 additions...all Buckeroo grandaughters





*Bar B Zeus Secret Love* _a/k/a "Puff"_

_'08 AMHA 33.25" palomino mare_

Little Kings Buck Zeus X Little Kings Russian Roulette

Puff is our ninth Buckeroo grandaughter, and exposed for 2012 to our Buckeroo son.






*HMM Buck O Blessing* _a/k/a "Blessing"_

_3/16/11 AMHA/AMHR 27" perlino filly_

Little Kings Buck O X Rolin Acres Lucy Buck

Blessing is the first foal by our Buckeroo son...we are just thrilled with her.






*HMM Buck O Perfection* _a/k/a "Perfection"_

_5/26/11 AMHA/AMHR 26" silver buckskin filly_

Little Kings Buck O X EJH Sparkling Bucks

Perfection is the third foal by our Buckeroo son, and out of our favorite mare. Not the greatest photo, I'm really looking forward to getting her clipped next spring.


----------



## Jill

Us LB people sure made some nice additions! Love the pictures


----------



## LindaL

Bay pinto stallion "Lynncliff Doubles Legacy"

Black filly "Timber Ridge Super Star Toy" (has since been "traded")

Sorrel mare "Star Strucks Gold's First Kiss"

Palomino filly "Strasslein LVL Charlie's Rosa Bella" (bought sorrel mare above in foal and this is her baby!)

Black colt "Designer All Flavas" (won him but has since been sold)

Chestnut gelding "Winning Streak's Got Magic" (traded black filly for him)

Silver bay roan mare "Ruby" (rescue mare...farm "pet")

Black pinto mare "Grassmere's Lil Fantasy 2nd"

Bay mare "Bar Z's Born To Be Wild WAH"

We are "done" for now...have some babies coming in 2012 and that will be enough to keep us busy!


----------



## Wings

I was SO bad this year



but this was the year I really committed to building my breeding herd and a friend's downsizing deals really helped me with that.

I won't post photos of everyone although they are on my site.

Kooka Heights Painted Lady was my b'day prezzie to myself





Firewalker Tinkers Toy Boy




Kooka Heights Mystical Dream

Kooka Heights Royal Beauty

Southern Star Fantasy of the Opera




Mirrindel Somthing Special




Plus one foal is staying

Marlanoc SP And Still I Rise




and maybe Marlanoc Stormin' In Style




I have to be good next year!



:rofl I've told myself I'll be spending my $$ on rugs and halters!


----------



## Tremor

You guys make me jealous!

I only have one addition, and our last routine addition. I'm very proud of her. She's not as nice as some of your guys' additions, but I think she'll grow up into a very nice young lady.


----------



## lucky lodge

my first foal for the year

this is beau





my second foal..de-ago






my third foal....lady


----------



## Devon

Beautiful Additions!!

I guess I got 2 in 2011 one in March one in November !

RHA Sultan Of Swing ASPC/AMHR - We also took him to AMHR Nationals he was 4th in his Over Yearling Stallions Class <3






Martins Mardi Gras Jazztime Jubilee 2 Year Old ASPC/AMHR(Hardship) - Pictured in pasture condition


----------



## Leeana

In Spring of 2011, I purchased *Graham's Santana*...






I was also able to purchase a mare who I have admired for years, *Kahle's Sparkle*, who I believe firmly to be one of the nicest shetland mares I have ever seen...






*Graham's Classic Catalena*..






*Graham's Painted Pearl*






*Red Rock Kids Sweet Independence* - a direct daughter of Kid Lee..






*SMHC's Legendmaker* who is actually sold, with breedings retained..


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

I cant get over how many nice horses the LB members have added this year, so many nice new additions!!



Tremor said:


> Oh Melinda, I am dreaming to be able to see some of your horses in person one day. For the past two hours I've been trying to choose between three of your stallions for a possible future breeding. Its so hard! Each has their pros and their cons! I can't choose if I like Remmy the most or Monte!
> 
> I may just have to buy two mares just to breed to both of them! Or maybe just two babies.
> 
> Talk to me in 3-5 years. LOL!


LOL thanks! I cant wait to see what all my boys can produce! Remmy will be 2 this spring and will breed him to 1 or 2 mares as long as he keeps his sweet temperament and am expecting 6 Monte babies so very excited!!! I am sure you will have the chance to see some of our horses if you ever make it to any of the Iowa shows next year! Otherwise if you are ever up in this area, let me know and you can stop by the farms.



High Meadow Miniatures said:


> Beautiful new additions everyone! Congratulations to all of you
> 
> 
> 
> Jill and Maple Hollow, I'm specially fond of your new stallions.


Thanks, it means a lot!

Edited to add that I now have pictures of the other two mares in my previous post!

Lollipop:






Miss Em:






We will get better pictures of both of them next summer!


----------



## Jill

There are so many beautiful reasons for members here to be excited


----------



## Minimor

Well, we had 3 new additions in 2011.

The first is our pony filly, born in January, Cedar Plains Evening Star, better known as Ziggy:






And then there is the 2 year old colt Venture (Plattes Unconventional) who is ASPC registered and small enough to be AMHR (as he will be in 2012!)






And an ASPC mare, Michigan's Ray of Hope:


----------



## roxy's_mom

Wow everyone has gotten or kept back some really nice horses this year! Congrats to all! LB members should be proud! I guess I should add my two new boys that I got back in Sept.

Ranch of the Willows Jesse James - "Jesse" A/R yearling stallion - SON of BSL Rangers Blaze of Glory - 1/2 brother to supaspots RHA Rangers Absolut and many other top show horses! GMB/Buckeroo/Bond/Orion/Blue Boy bred






Keystone Star Fancy Midnight Apache - "Sky" yearling AMHR soon to be gelding - Hobby Horses Apache King bred






Keep those new horses coming!

Becky M.


----------



## mydaddysjag

In August I got a stallion, Zarzuelas Modigliani, a four year old 36" bay pinto






and In November I got a weanling colt, RHA Jumping Jack Flash, my first amhr/aspc horse (and half brother to Devons boy swinger, and Desirees boy Captivating Chaos)


----------



## Flying minis

I more than doubled my "herd" - but then again, I only had 2 so adding 3 wasn't such a big deal





Bought the two below in late July, both from the same farm (Bonde's Bouncin B Acres)

Bondes Bouncin B Chiefs Glory Dayz aka Dayzha, 2 yr under mare






Bonde's Bouncin B Red Hot N Rowdy aka Rowdy, yearling over gelding






Then was given this one by Lazy Creek Miniatures (sorry his pic is bad, was in pasture condition when I got him, so no good pics)

Lazy Creek Jethro Gibbs aka Cracka, yearling under (?) gelding - think he'll stay under, but not sure.


----------



## topnotchminis

Congrats everyone! Love the new additions!


----------



## LAminiatures

Wow everyone has a great eye for horse shopping! Congrats on all your gorgeous purchases.

I didn't add any this year except a couple carts and harnesses and a trailer.

My wish list for 2012 is Chrome and a BOB daughter. Looking forward to 2012.


----------



## REO

I was good and hadn't bought any horses in several years. But I was naughty this year!!

This is double Buckeroo bred (granddaughter & great granddaughter)

*COH BTS Vanna*






And this is my keeper filly for this year. Wish I could have kept them all






PS: Oh go ahead Toni, you know you wanna!!!


----------



## SHANA

"and In November I got a weanling colt, RHA Jumping Jack Flash, my first amhr/aspc horse (and half brother to Devons boy swinger, and Desirees boy Captivating Chaos)"

mydaddysjag my boy, WHF Captavation's Guardian, is also a half brother to Devon and Desireees colts so is also a half brother to your boy too. They all have the same sire.


----------



## mydaddysjag

So sorry Shana, I keep forgetting you have Guardian now lol. Ferin had a half brother to our boys too, not sure if she still has him.


----------



## PaintNminis

> PS: Oh go ahead Toni, you know you wanna!!!


Okay, Okay I know I wanna! lol





There's a Little Chain of Events, for this One



.

I bought "Money", for Ember, Kept Toph for "Money"

Then Bought this Gorgeous Girl For "Money" a new Girlfriend.

Introducing











ROKO LOTTO BLUE WILLOW KEEPSAKE 

2011 AMHA/AMHR Blue Eyed Silver Dapple Pinto Filly

I Finally have my NORT Daughter! Thanks Robin!!!!

I couldn't get the Pictures to show


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures

REO said:


> I was good and hadn't bought any horses in several years. But I was naughty this year!!
> 
> This is double Buckeroo bred (granddaughter & great granddaughter)
> 
> *COH BTS Vanna*


Gorgeous mare Robin!! you can send her over to Colorado anytime


----------



## REO

Thanks! I love her too!!!





Here you go Toni!

Keep in mind she was furry and not posed. Hubby was getting her to look at him so I could snap quick pics. She's just a little filly.


----------



## BM Miniatures

Our New Boy

Rhapsody's Fashion Sov-Reign ASPC/AMHR Colt

He has just gone into quarantine and will be heading to New Zealand Shortly!


----------



## MBennettp

These are our 2 new additions this year. Both foals are by REO's stallion Pooka. The bay filly is out of Bennett's Angel's Legacy and her name is Bennett's PKA Perfect Angel. The sorrel colt is Bennett's PKA Oklahoma Inferno out of Woodson's Little Maggie Mae.

Both are definitely keepers.


----------



## eagles ring farm

REO said:


> Thanks! I love her too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go Toni!
> 
> Keep in mind she was furry and not posed. Hubby was getting her to look at him so I could snap quick pics. She's just a little filly.


Wow I really like her lucky you


----------



## PaintNminis

> Here you go Toni!
> 
> Keep in mind she was furry and not posed. Hubby was getting her to look at him so I could snap quick pics. She's just a little filly.


Thanks Robin for Posting







> Wow I really like her lucky you


Thank You , I really like her too!


----------



## topnotchminis

Hopefully I will get to add one more picture on Friday......


----------



## Miniequine

Some nice additions this year for you all. wow

We had on late addition.. foaled Sept 6, 2011.. a Colt... By Aloha Acres OR I C (Son of PRINCE) and out of out mare Maggie (Flyin W Farms Blue Boys Magic Man daughter)

Tested Palomino, tobiano, agouti and silver w 4 high whites ! He's walking good now in a halter... and just full of IT !



) and HAIRY HAIRY HAIRY :O

His name is MiniEquine Amir's Phoenix ~ at 2 days and 2 months


----------



## bannerminis

I didnt purchase anything this yr although I did get the green light to get an AMHA mare I liked but decided that I had to let my head rule and not my heart as I am so busy with kids right now I cant go mad plus I need to sell a couple. So I was a good girl and didnt buy.

But I do have my homebred filly born this yr that as of now is a keeper.

This is Tilly aka Banners Shimmering Silhouette (a few photos at different ages)





















And finally this was taken the end of October and we had a lot of rain and she is pretty hairy


----------



## Beth G

Very nice horses everyone





I have had 5 new additions this year. First I purchased a mare in foal (Star) and she had a beautiful solid black filly (Gracie). Next I bought a grey and white mare (Belle) with a filly on her side (Destiny), please excuse her feet this picture was taken the day after we got her and she was very much in need of a trim. And lastly I bought a palomino filly (Summer)!


----------



## Lil Timber Buck

We got our very first mini Timber! He is absolutely a butterball! We love him so much


----------



## Tami

I have been selling instead of buying.....but, when I saw this filly I knew I had to have her.

Little Kings Jamaica Me Believe.


----------



## Lil Timber Buck

I can only hope that my buckaroo, boones buckaroo colt is as gorgeous as your mare!!!!!



WOWEE







REO said:


> I was good and hadn't bought any horses in several years. But I was naughty this year!!
> 
> This is double Buckeroo bred (granddaughter & great granddaughter)
> 
> *COH BTS Vanna*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is my keeper filly for this year. Wish I could have kept them all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Oh go ahead Toni, you know you wanna!!!





Tami said:


> I have been selling instead of buying.....but, when I saw this filly I knew I had to have her.
> 
> Little Kings Jamaica Me Believe.



FANTASTIC GIRL! Love the name!


----------



## REO

Thanks everyone! I LOVE my new girl!!!





I love my blue eyed little girl sired by Nort that Toni is getting from us. But alas, she's small and I only keep a few of the bigger ones. But I adore that lil Kippy!


----------



## Driving Miss Dixie

This is my new guy. Of course he doesn't look like this right now


----------



## Becky

I've added a new mare and a couple more coming after the first of the year. A very special colt has been added as well. Pictures next year when they aren't so wooly.

And I can't forget I am so lucky to have added Lucky Four Santa Fe So Impressive 30" bay pinto stallion. Santa Fe's first foals are due to arrive here this spring. I can't wait for their arrival!


----------



## SampleMM

Oh my, this thread has made me realize that I bought three horses this year. Oh dear, I've been bad.








This was my first purchase of 2011. My Junior Mare which we showed this year. She got several Grands and Reserve Grands but she coliced right before the World Show, so I brought her home. Meet, Buffy (Ten Ls Buff After Dark) a Buff daughter.






Then I saw the cutest little buckskin filly in the Florida Sunshine Sale. She looks so much like my stallion, Hawk but I guess that's to be expected since she's his aunt. Dale Ganger brought her up to PA for me and I got to meet him.......he's a real hoot. Emily Conder showed her and she received a Grand Champion title with limited showing. Meet, Widget (Conders a Little Unruley) a First Knights Breakin All The Rules daughter.






My last purchase was at the Little King Farm Oktoberfest Sale. In my eyes, this mare is a real treasure. She is the dam to several World and National Champions. My friend Tami Melby owns/owned several of her daughters and Lowell Boone told her that Pretty Woman was one of his very favorite mares. I am in love with this gal. She runs and plays with the two fillies (Buffy & Widget) and you'd think she was a two year old. Meet, Pretty Woman (Boones Little Buckeroo Pretty Woman) who will live out her days here. Little King Farm made my dream of owning a Buckeroo daughter come true!






Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Lil Timber Buck

SampleMM said:


> Oh my, this thread has made me realize that I bought three horses this year. Oh dear, I've been bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first purchase of 2011. My Junior Mare which we showed this year. She got several Grands and Reserve Grands but she coliced right before the World Show, so I brought her home. Meet, Buffy (Ten Ls Buff After Dark) a Buff daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I saw the cutest little buckskin filly in the Florida Sunshine Sale. She looks so much like my stallion, Hawk but I guess that's to be expected since she's his aunt. Dale Ganger brought her up to PA for me and I got to meet him.......he's a real hoot. Emily Conder showed her and she received a Grand Champion title with limited showing. Meet, Widget (Conders a Little Unruley) a First Knights Breakin All The Rules daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last purchase was at the Little King Farm Oktoberfest Sale. In my eyes, this mare is a real treasure. She is the dam to several World and National Champions. My friend Tami Melby owns/owned several of her daughters and Lowell Boone told her that Pretty Woman was one of his very favorite mares. I am in love with this gal. She runs and plays with the two fillies (Buffy & Widget) and you'd think she was a two year old. Meet, Pretty Woman (Boones Little Buckeroo Pretty Woman) who will live out her days here. Little King Farm made my dream of owning a Buckeroo daughter come true!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


Gorgeous horses with great stories! Sooo neat! My little man is a buckaroo decendant...love to see the fam!


----------



## topnotchminis

Here is a picture of my newest horse. His name is Money,and he is a yearling soon to be gelding ( this picture is courtest of Erica)

He has such a pretty head and neck. Can't wait to show him with Tank next year!


----------



## Tiny Hooves

My first one for the year was Alba Hursts Star of India A Beautiful Black filly that is the daughter of STar Skipper. Indy was a 2010 AMHA Central Championship Reserve Champion in Halter. I can't wait to show her next in halter! 

 





My second one I received right before Christmas (my Christmas present), Iona Farms Cosmic Creation. A Beautiful Buckskin mare World 2011 Country Pleasure Driving, also National Championship's Top Ten in Hunter, Obstacle, and Jumping. I am so excited about her! I can't wait to show her next year!!

 








I hope to have a lot of fun in 2012 with my new girl's!!!


----------



## dreaminmini

We had one new addition just before Easter this year.

This is Eddy, Claybury's Framed By Reign, AMHR/ASPC, a 4 year old gelding by Reign Man. He has been a great addition and is currently in driving training for next show season.


----------



## Jill

It has definitely been a good year for us LB members


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures

SampleMM said:


> Oh my, this thread has made me realize that I bought three horses this year. Oh dear, I've been bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first purchase of 2011. My Junior Mare which we showed this year. She got several Grands and Reserve Grands but she coliced right before the World Show, so I brought her home. Meet, Buffy (Ten Ls Buff After Dark) a Buff daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I saw the cutest little buckskin filly in the Florida Sunshine Sale. She looks so much like my stallion, Hawk but I guess that's to be expected since she's his aunt. Dale Ganger brought her up to PA for me and I got to meet him.......he's a real hoot. Emily Conder showed her and she received a Grand Champion title with limited showing. Meet, Widget (Conders a Little Unruley) a First Knights Breakin All The Rules daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last purchase was at the Little King Farm Oktoberfest Sale. In my eyes, this mare is a real treasure. She is the dam to several World and National Champions. My friend Tami Melby owns/owned several of her daughters and Lowell Boone told her that Pretty Woman was one of his very favorite mares. I am in love with this gal. She runs and plays with the two fillies (Buffy & Widget) and you'd think she was a two year old. Meet, Pretty Woman (Boones Little Buckeroo Pretty Woman) who will live out her days here. Little King Farm made my dream of owning a Buckeroo daughter come true!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


What gorgeous new additions!! Everyone has certainly made some great purchases this year


----------



## valshingle

Just found this thread and realized I have a few to add too! All were impulse buys, although one was a mare I'd always wanted:

First was Cross Country Tequila Sunrise, stunning bay sabino straight ASPC yearling filly who has now won several Res. Grands. I'm going to have to get a bigger cart to drive this one, lol:






Next came Silver Meadows Spice Up the Jets, an AMHR Country/Roadster gelding that took my breath away:






And last came Thousand Oaks Yashicas Contessa, a lab tested homozygous black dun (grulla) appaloosa AMHA/AMHR mare that I have always wanted. She is a half sister to my app stallion (avatar) and I'm excited to see her upcoming foals. She'll be bred to Monet (avatar) this spring:






I think that's all I got in 2011! Hopefully only homebreds will be added for 2012, expecting 3 foals.


----------



## minih

We bought Royal Flash of Fire after Congress, he is a two year old stallion







and then we bought this little weanling girl in September


----------



## Jill

minih said:


>



ooooooohhhhhhhhhh



:wub


----------



## SampleMM

Well, I think many Lil Beginning members have some awesome new additions and I'm seeing some blues in the future for many of you....



I think we all have a lot to be grateful for.

Thanks Lil Timber Buck & High Meadow Miniatures for the compliments. I really appreciate your kind words.


----------



## minih

> ooooooohhhhhhhhhh


I am very excited to see what is under that hair this spring, she has matured and grown a little.


----------



## Norah

Michigans naturally Sweet , and Michigans Georga Peach


----------

